# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Heading south for march break

## lifeonlake

The wife and I are contemplating about heading south somewhere. Nothing I'm sure will compare to whee we just came from for our honeymoon (The Maldives), but the sun is better than the snow right?  :Smile:   I am leaning to aruba or costa rica, wife says either cayman islands or Jamaica/st. marten  what are your thoughts? thanks

----------


## romanpeter

Heading south for March Break? Don’t forget to back your passport.  It’s sounds simple, and obvious, but there’s still a great deal of confusion and misinformation about whether or not you need a passport to visit our U.S. neigbour to the south.

So here it is in a nutshell: “US law requires all travellers, including US and Canadian citizens, to present a valid passport or other approved secure document when entering the United States.”

This begs the question “What qualifies as ‘other approved’”?  In short, it depends on your mode of travel into the U.S.

----------


## jonnymark

That's where The Weather Network comes in. For vacation ideas, flight information, and various forecast details for your destination, click the links above on the right. We'll bring you the most up-to-date information throughout your trip.

For the eager travellers looking to escape as soon as possible, be sure to give yourself plenty of extra time getting to the airport. March Break is one of the most active travel times.

At Toronto's Pearson International Airport in particular, this time of year generates around 500,000 people travelling through.

----------


## davidsmith36

You may have seen the return of the sunscreens on the drugstore racks. Retailers are preparing for March Break as are the greater part of us. Furthermore, obviously as you wouldn't travel south without your swimsuit, toss that sunscreen in your bag as well. What's more, since it's been a while since we've had any sun or sunscreen on us, we chose to expose two major myths.

----------

